# FAA USER FEES - PLEASE SIGN PETITION



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2007)

I felt this was important enough to the aviation community to place it in the announcement thread....

The FAA has proposed a broad array of user fees and taxes targeted toward the general Aviation community. The argument here is the Feds and some in the Senate feel these fees are necessary and GA isn't paying it's fair share to support the ATC system. The airlines are pushing for this as well and have even blamed GA for ATC delays - a bunch of crock!!!

All this amounts to is a huge tax against the GA community which includes warbird operators. I urge all of you to sign this petition and let your Senator and Congressman know that this proposal is bad for US Aviation.

https://www.aopa.org/faafundingdebate/petition_form.cfm

See the ATA propaganda...

AOPA Online - The Alliance strikes back

AOPA...

AOPA Online - AOPA takes user fee battle to key Senate committee


----------



## microwave (Jul 7, 2007)

It would seem there are sufficient numbers of 'pidgeons' at the airfield by
which the government can satisfy they gluttony for public revenue. If this
agrees with the most ardent greedy polititician then I say they should make
provisions for any flying machine which has served in the military. Making
these machines exempt from a tax scheme is only good business. When the
day comes for Van Nuys airport to host an airshow there will be static and
dynamic patriotic flying machines already on display. Surely they can see
the benefit of maintaining this affiliation with old warbirds!! Or, perhaps and
truly 'they' don't know 'which side their bread in buttered'!!?

P


----------

